# Leaving late



## zanton95 (Aug 12, 2017)

I studied business psychology in Cologne Germany, but there was a misunderstanding and I ended up leaving my studies. 
When my student visa expired I contacted the Israeli embassy in Germany and the German embassy in Israel and they both told me that after my visa expired I can stay another 90 days but they didn't tell me that I needed to leave Germany and return for a stamp .
So I ended up leaving 96 days after my visa expired and at the airport the police made a report and told me that I will get a mail with information about payment for my crime , but I have them my fiance's mail info (in Germany) she since moved and i can't receive the mail that they need to send me . 
My question is who do I contact to give them a new mail address ?? , Thank you!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You can first try to find out what (if anything) has been registered in SIS regarding you. More info: 

https://www.bfdi.bund.de/DE/Europa_...SchengenerInformationssystem-Allgemeines.html


----------



## zanton95 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you so much , you are a sunshine indeed


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

In case you haven't found the forms yet, here is the link:


Bundesverwaltungsamt - Suchergebnisseite


----------

